
Source: Google To Launch BigTable As Web Service - sant0sk1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/04/source-google-to-launch-bigtable-as-web-service/
======
inovica
I think this will be once piece of many, however having using EC2 and
experienced their support (which is great) it will take something for me to
move over to Google. With Google their support has been less than great and if
this filtered into this kind of product then I wouldn't use them. AWS have
been pioneering and I'd stick with them if they continue to improve and
innovate

~~~
michaelneale
on top of that I don't have a lot of confidence that google won't taketh away
should it suit them (they have done so before). Amazon are more clear in that
those types of services are the future of their business.

------
andreyf
_The decision to open up BigTable would seem to mark Google’s challenge to
Amazon Web Services (AWS) suite, which also includes the Elastic Compute Cloud
(EC2) for cloud processing power and Simple Storage Service (S3) for cloud
storage._

About time. I'm really surprised how long AWS has been around without a sign
of competition from Google. Cloud computing was supposed to be their big
thing...

------
bprater
Even if this is a shot at the bow of AWS, it only solves one piece of the
puzzle.

------
redorb
let it come, competition never hurt anyone

------
edw519
Good. We don't need another monopoly.

